# Get to train with this professional........



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr. Bill Autrey of AUTREY KENNELS: Professional Retriever Training and Stud Services. Him and his wife and daughter were at our hunt test this past weekend. He trains during the summer months up here in Solway,MN which is only about 40miles from my house. They invited us to come out any time. We are going to wait until after the 4th and then call them up to set up a time. I am really excited. They have 500 acres and many ponds to use. It should be great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How exciting, congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very COOL! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Bill is a nice guy. He knows his way a dog as well.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

How fun! Enjoy yourself!

I have noticed that hunt/field trainers are some of the most generous people when it comes to training dogs. The ones I have known have always been so willing to help you train your dogs if you are willing to throw a few birds for them as well. A person learns a lot from throwing birds, and watching other dogs too.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I know right everyone I have met at these hunt tests and at training are super people all they want is to see a dog be the best it can. I love it. I didnt get to talk to Bill as I was marshalling started and he was running dogs in seasoned and finish but I got to talk to his daughter and his wife both were super sweet.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Isn't he from Louisiana?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Isn't he from Louisiana?


It depends upon the time of the year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope the second half of his "company name" refers to dogs, LOLOL.
That's wonderful. Working with a pro makes all the difference in the world. You are going to love love love it!


----------

